# Polarized sunglasses?



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking to buy some new ones and I really like the Oakley flak jackets. I have several oakleys and like them all but before I buy I was wondering what other polarized fishing/kayaking sunglasses you guys recommend? Here are the ones I'm considering. 

http://www.oakley.com/products/5716/25635


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Two hunded, good lawd dats alotta money.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm a Costa del Mar guy. I have a pair of fantails with copper lenses and love them! Before these I had a pair of native eyewear glasses, and liked them a lot, but the rubber nose and ear pieces basically disintegrated after 4 years. I don't know if the sunscreen I wore worked on it? Or just sweat and sun? Best advice I can give is to go somewhere that has several brands with several models of each brand to try on. (Cabela's, Bass Pro, etc...) It doesn't matter how much $$$ you spend on them. If they don't fit right, you're not going to be happy with them...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I love Native Eyewear but the StrikeKings I got from overstockbait for $10 are quite comfortable and I don't have to worry about losing them or breaking them when river yakking.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I paid $55 for a pair of Gargoyles, but that was many years ago. Now, I don't think you can touch them for less than $85+.

As long as they're polarized, I've been purchasing sunglasses from the sporting goods section of Walmart. Less than $20 has been getting me into some decent eyewear. 

I like the wrap-around styles that sit close to my face for the aerodynamics, since I reach some higher speeds in my kayak.  Sorry...I couldn't resist.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The flak jackets sit on my face very well which I like and they fit tight yet comfortable. Only negative is the price. But I feel you get what you pay for in most cases. I have a few cheap ones that are ok but not great by any means. I'll check out the others mentioned.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I wear the flak jackets xlj shallow blue angling specific everywhere I go, fishing or not. They can literally twist 90 degrees on the frames. They are accident resistant. I can also see into the water very well, which I like. I found them on amazon for 163.00 free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks. I plan to use them for work as well so they will be with me most of the time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steepandcheap.com has some Costa's, Native's and Oakley's 50-60% off for next 3 days. Some are sold out already. Look under accessories......


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> As long as they're polarized, I've been purchasing sunglasses from the sporting goods section of Walmart. Less than $20 has been getting me into some decent eyewear.
> 
> I like the wrap-around styles .....


I have prescription lenses, they are all polarized, however, I've been buying polarized safety sun glasses for my kids. I get them at the local tool rental store and Sears. Less than $20.00, wrap around style, fit close and impact resistant frames and lenses. Nobody's crying if they are lost or stepped on.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The new strike king S11 glasses are getting rave reviews for a more "affordable" pair...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Boostedawdfun said:


> The flak jackets sit on my face very well which I like and they fit tight yet comfortable. Only negative is the price. But I feel you get what you pay for in most cases. I have a few cheap ones that are ok but not great by any means. I'll check out the others mentioned.


I agree with this. If you're just gonna be floating around, casting and just want to keep the sun out of your eyes, the cheap ones will do the job. But if you're up shallow, trying to spot stumps, rocks, and in some cases, actual fish, then you're going to notice a huge difference in clarity and less distortion and greater color contrast with a more high end lens.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> steepandcheap.com has some Costa's, Native's and Oakley's 50-60% off for next 3 days. Some are sold out already. Look under accessories......


Yup, good site Snakecharmer. Boosted, don't pay full price for a pair of Oakley's. Just make sure they are authentic by matching up the specs on the Oakley site before pulling the trigger on a Foakley pair of glasses. Some say you pay for the lenses, some say the frames with Oakleys. I'd say both and its worth the investment, to me anyway....just watch out for the KVD-like sun tan lines you'll get. I look like a raccoon


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Looking to buy some new ones and I really like the Oakley flak jackets. I have several oakleys and like them all but before I buy I was wondering what other polarized fishing/kayaking sunglasses you guys recommend? Here are the ones I'm considering.
> 
> http://www.oakley.com/products/5716/25635


I use Oakley Ten's for my prescription sunglasses, polarized. I prefer the full frame to block out light from the peripheral to keep from affecting my vision. Either way Oakleys are nice, I also use a sunglass strap that floats since Oakleys don't.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I got good news. The ones I really like flak jacket anglers I can get for $125 shipped from my fiancés boss. Much better than that $210 retail. Plus my fiancé said she'd buy them for me. Win win in my book.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Good work, did you get the shallow or deep blue? Deep has a grey lens color looking through, shallow is bronze when you look through it.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Shallow. I was told the deep blue are for ocean type fishing. I don't know though. Hopefully the shallow are nice.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

They provide tons of contrast. I love em, and I hope you do too. My dad bought the deep blues and I definitely like the shallow better for Ohio waters.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah that's what the guy at Oakley told me. The deep ones are made specifically to see into deep blue water. Oakley needs to make some deep chocolate milk lenses for Ohio lol


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I use Oakley Half Jackets that I bought about 10 years ago. I've replaced the lenses once. The scratch wasn't bad, but enough to annoy me. The lenses are gold iridium polarized. They are a little dark, but provide a lot of contrast with their amber base.

Last year my wife got me a pair of Under Armor polarized glasses. They are a gray base, and make excellent driving glasses, but don't provide as much contrast on the water, but aren't horrible, just different. I've been impressed with them, and if you can find a model that you like with an amber base, they would serve you well. The price point is certainly more attractive than Oakleys.

It has been years since I've tried cheaper polarized glasses, but I always found them to strain my eyes. You don't notice it while you have them on most of the time, but at the end of a long day, my eyes would always feel more strained.

Joe


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Yeah that's what the guy at Oakley told me. The deep ones are made specifically to see into deep blue water. Oakley needs to make some deep chocolate milk lenses for Ohio lol


Maybe they'll pair up with NesQuick or Hershey's to figure that one out! lol

And Grub man, I wish they still made those pure Amber colored lenses. Now they call it bronze, but its just slightly different than Amber. Still bronze is very good contrast/quality. Having said that, I still check online for Amber lenses to see if anyone is selling a used pair.


----------

